# ParacordForum.com / PreparedSociety.com Premium Membership Giveaway



## TechAdmin

​
NaeKid and I are helping a very good friend of ours launch his new site, ParacordForum.com, and in order to help kick it off we're launching a supporting membership giveaway here on PreparedSociety.

*Rules:*

1. Join ParacordForum.com
http://www.paracordforum.com/forum/account.php

2. Post to this thread with the username you used to register on ParacordForum.com.

That's it!

On September 16th I will close this thread and draw five members at random who will receive one year of supporting membership here on PreparedSociety.com.

Just so you know, Paracord is also running a contest, so please be sure to check that out!

_No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to PS PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by September 16th, 2013. Void where prohibited. Free shipping to anywhere in the lower USA excluding Alaska and Hawaii. Winner subject to International shipping and custom fees._


----------



## rhiana

Registered as rhiana. Thanks!


----------



## bugoutbob

Registered as BugoutBob


----------



## Sentry18

I registered as Bobbb, Grimm and Magus. Kidding! I registered as the one and only Sentry18.


----------



## hiwall

Registered as hiwall


----------



## Country Living

I tried registering as Sentry; but, Homeland Security called and said it was a restricted username they were actively tracking.......

CountryLiving (they wouldn't take a space so I feel so.... cramped...)


----------



## biobacon

That's funny I tried registering as Country Living and got the same notice. LOL


----------



## ContinualHarvest

registered as continualharvest the name kinda sticks


----------



## staceyj

Register as staceyj


----------



## dutch9mm

Ya need to make an app


----------



## jadedsoul

Registered as jadedsoul


----------



## invision

Registered as InVision.


What I win? What I win? I won right? Powerball is tomorrow! Hint hint.


----------



## cedarguy

Registered as Cedarguy.


----------



## TechAdmin

dutch9mm said:


> Ya need to make an app


It's in the works!


----------



## oldvet

Registered as oldvet


----------



## Woody

Registered as Woody


----------



## laverne

Registered as memyselfandi


----------



## catsraven

Registered as catsraven


----------



## backlash

Registered as backlash


----------



## dutch9mm

Registered a Dutch9mm


----------



## Dixie

Registered as Dixie.


----------



## Jerry D Young

Registered and posted as Jerry-D-Young

Looks like it'll be a great site.

Just my opinion.


----------



## 21601mom

Registered as 21601mom.


----------



## rhrobert

rhrobert, of course


----------



## faithmarie

faithmarie, as always


----------



## KE5GIZ

Registered as Texas_Cajun. Thanks


----------



## arnsondra

*Posting*

arnsondra registered and posted


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Registered


----------



## BadMoose

registered as BadMoose


----------



## arnsondra

Registered as arnsondra


----------



## havasu

Registered as myself!


----------



## snander

Registered as snander


----------



## opfor

Registered as Opfor.


----------



## Magus

Howdy.I'm here.


----------



## Dude111

Looks like another good VBB site!! (By that I mean not on VB4.0 or higher)



I wish your friend luck with it!!


----------



## bkuyk

*Registered*

Registered as CplK Can't wait and I'm glad this site was started up too. I also make my own paracord bracelets and watch bands.


----------



## yycbusymom

Registered as yycbusymom ;-)


----------



## Grape Ape

I'm GrapeApe over there.


----------



## FatTire

used the same handle.. if it aint broke dont fix it


----------



## k0xxx

Registered as k0xxx


----------



## bigmc

registered as bigmc


----------



## ButcherSupply

Registered as ButcherSupply


----------



## gypsyangel81

registered as gypsyangel81


----------



## deelann1954

Register as deeann1954


----------



## Tweto

Registered


----------



## Lori64

Same as here: Lori64


----------



## HamiltonFelix

OK! Registered with same username as here. 

I'm certainly not an expert on paracord or knots, but I'm sure I'll learn a thing or two.


----------



## shadowrider

I did it! Registered as shadowrider.


----------



## ms_a2gwus

Got in an argument with myself inkfight: over which name to use, but decided that since we, all of us in my brain cells, use the same name, we just registered as ms_a2gwus :2thumb:


----------



## shellyann36

Registered as Shellyann36


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Registered as SouthCentralUS


----------



## Psalm91

Registered as: Psalm91


----------



## mecros01

Registered as mecros1


----------



## Bandurasbox

Registered as Bandurasbox


----------



## ksmama10

Registered as ksmama10....since Sentry18, Grimm,and a host of other perfectly good names were taken


----------



## rw65hdd

User rw65hdd just arriving


----------



## questor

Registered as Questor, of course.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Registered under 8thDayStranger


----------



## wb1usa

Register as wb1usa765


----------



## rockbear777

Registered as rockbear777


----------



## dademoss

registered as dademoss


----------



## camo2460

*paracord forum*

signed up as shaman


----------



## Gunnutz13

GUNNUTZ13 checkin' in...


----------



## jakerobinson

Registered as JakeRobinson


----------



## jeremiyah

I registered as jeremiyah...and figured to post info also

*
PARACORD ROCK SLINGS*

*How to Make a Rock Sling (Weapon) by TIAT* 





Paracord Fusion Ties - Volume 1: http://www.amazon.com/Paracord-Fusion... Slings have been in use since the late Stone Age. Still, perhaps the most popular account of a slings use was the biblical battle between David and Goliath. The story is that a shepherd, David, equipped only with a sling, defeated the warrior champion Goliath with a well-aimed shot to the head. The story illustrates two important aspects of a sling: Its a simple low-status weapon, and in the hands of an expert, it can be devastatingly effective. Video by JD of Tying It All Together

*Making a ParaSling Part 1 *





Learn how to make your own sling from #550 paracord. This is an easy and in depth tutorial that will have you owning your own sling in an hour or so! (Part 1 of 2)

http://www.yhwhswordoffaith.com/WAS/S...

*Paracordist How To make a paracord sling with a simple DIY jig*





http://www.paracordist.com
https://twitter.com/#!/paracordist
http://www.facebook.com/paracordist
I'll show you how to make a sling for launching projectiles entirely from a single 25' piece of paracord. Using a form made with a 2x4 scrap and some nails, you can make them consistently. Pocket will be large enough to throw golf ball size to tennis ball size projectiles.

*Easy Paracord Rock Sling! How-To*


----------



## lovetogrow

Registered - lovetogrow


----------



## jeremiyah

*
PARACORD BELTS & SLATT'S RESCUE BELTS
*

*Rock Paracord - How to Make a Paracord Belt *

This is a very difficult project.That being said, here is how to do it.






*
How to make a paracord fancy double cobra for dog collar belts rifle sling never seen before! 
*
*

check out my past and current work at http://onikuss.blogspot.com/

OK guys here it is the fancy or alternating knot double cobra, for dog collars belts rifle slings and more!! sorry for the long wait to get this video up for all of you sending requests in on how to make it, I hope this helps out and send me a pm if you have questions or need help.

Thanks for watching !!!!!!!

check out my past and current work at http://onikuss.blogspot.com/






How to Make the "Slatt's Rescue Belt" by TIAT

Paracord Fusion Ties - Volume 1: http://www.amazon.com/Paracord-Fusion... The brainchild of Philip Slattery, "Slatt's Rescue Belt" is a clever application of a standard crochet. More popularly seen expanded and used as the means to create a rope doormat or scarf, the rescue belt is a slick way to create a shoulder strap, which can easily be undone to allow use of the rope that created it. Video by JD of Tying It All Together (TIAT).






*





*Paracord Project...The Paracord Belt *

This is my first attempt at making a paracord belt. I used roughly 180 feet of paracord in tan and black..(Ya'...I know....That's a lot of paracord...Well, I'm a big man.) Word to the wise...If ya' think you need 60 feet, add another 10 to 15 to be safe. I had to splice additional cordage into the project to get it the length I wanted it. Hope you like it. Let me know what you think.






*
the best belt to have on you 
*





this is a 550 cord belt you can use this keep your pants up and have your 550 cord with you

*Paracord Belt (the making)*
paracordmalaysia paracordmalaysia·10 videos





*
The Paracord Weaver: Slatt's Rescue Belt *


----------



## FNORD

Good luck in the new endeavor. 

Registered as FNORD.


----------



## Swampwood

Swampwood is in the house too


----------



## Axelight

Registered as Axelight. Good luck with the new forum, guys. Looking forward to it.


----------



## beverlyjohnson58

Registered as beverlyjohnson58. Thank you.


----------



## Rats25

Sounds like a Good Idea
Rats


----------



## lastrebel70

Registered as LastRebel70


----------



## SRUnit91

Registered as: SRUnit91


----------



## firehiker

Registered as firehiker.


----------



## HarleyCharlie

*I am in!*

:wave: Pick me! Pick me! :wave: (Just kidding. I'm sure it's random.)

Good luck, everybody!


----------



## northstarprepper

Registered as northstarprepper.


----------



## BollanBane

Registered as Dreemskerry.


----------



## Jewels1958

jewels1958


----------



## wingnut

all done. registration complete. took the name "wingnut" and made it my own


----------



## karlsgunbunker

Registered as karlsgunbunker


----------



## Halloween

Halloween is now registered


----------



## Diego2112

Registered as Diego2112.

I hope I win!


----------



## wtxprepper

Wtxsurvivalist done and done


----------



## HiddenAgenda69

Registered as HiddenAgenda69... Good to go.


----------



## bacpacker

Registered as bacpacker.


----------



## carolexan

Registered as carolexan.


----------



## earthorca

registered as earthorca


----------



## Wonk

Registered as Wonk


----------



## Tirediron

Tirediron


----------



## PRIVATEER56

privateer56


----------



## DebCath

Registered as LittleDebCath; which is what I meant to register as here, but now I don't remember why I didn't. :dunno:


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard

*I'm in*

I'm in. Zeev_Zwaard

Sorry for the delays in responding.
Life on this planet gets a little hectic.


----------



## RossA

Registered as RossA


----------



## trooper0366

Registered as trooper0366.


----------



## zracer7

Registered.


----------



## Salekdarling

Salekdarling, of course.


----------



## Enchant18

Registered as Enchant18


----------



## WatchUr6

Done. Registered as WatchUr6.


----------



## TechAdmin

This contest is still open!


----------



## Toffee

Registered as Toffee.


----------



## valannb22

I registered: valannb22


----------



## TimNick90

I registered TimNick90


----------



## Dzyner

Registered as Dzynr


----------



## TechAdmin

This promotion is still going on!


----------



## glock26USMC

Registered as glock26USMC


----------



## TechAdmin

This is coming to an end soon guys, make sure you enter!


----------



## pdougan

Registered 

Pdougan916


----------



## glock26USMC

Thanks for a great Contest !

Congrats to the winner


----------



## TEXASREBEL

Registered as TEXASREBEL


----------



## KiltedAndArmed

Registered as KiltedAndArmed.


----------



## HALMAN

Registered as HALMAN :beercheer:


----------



## ronwarrior

Here is my post.


----------



## mshog2u

I registered as Mshog2u


----------



## bigsmiles29

just registered bigsmiles29


----------



## NorthWind

Registered as NorthWindMark

Thank you!


----------



## markm1975

markm1975
Here ya go hope I win


----------



## packerchick

*packerchick*

packerchick


----------



## IWillSurvive

I just registered as Iwillsurvive.

Awesome, thanks!:beercheer:


----------



## Rizzen9

Registered as Rizzen9


----------



## boss429

superfluities


----------



## ahamon

Registered as ahamon. Thank you for the nice email.


----------



## gsd2012

Registered as gsd2012!


----------



## Destry

*Registered as*

registered as Destry


----------



## Jatone90

Jatone97 registered!


----------



## Servelan

Registered with the same name as here: Servelan


----------



## jn19842007

Registered as jn19842007. Thank you.


----------



## mwn259

registered as mwn259


----------



## AllJacks

Registered as "AllJacks"


----------



## jcfitz

*Registered*

Registered with the username. L337skeeter


----------



## ready

registered as ready. Thanks


----------



## GlockASP

glockasp:wave:


----------



## TechAdmin

The winners are:






mshog2u
jcfitz
Grape Ape
KE5GIZ
markm1975


----------

